# Drying Oven



## djg (Jul 9, 2015)

I think I've seen here where some have you made drying ovens for wood blanks out of mini-refrigerator ,light bulb and a small fan? Is that correct? Maybe, if so, you could describe the construction a little better. I need to know if it's possible and that it WORKS before I grab a junked refrigeration out of the trash pickup. (I don't need anymore junk myself).


Edit: Too late. I went back 30 minutes after the post and decided to take a chance I wasn't just picking up junk, but it was gone. Come to think of it, I problably couldn't have gotten many pieces in it at a time. Besides, ghost just posted a thread about his solar kilns. I think I'm more interested in building one of those.
No need to respond to this thread.


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Jul 9, 2015)

What's up with all the links?

A free non working freezer, small box fan, and dehumidifier works well


----------



## djg (Jul 9, 2015)

I have no idea why it added them. I copied and pasted from elsewhere.


----------



## ripjack13 (Jul 9, 2015)

Im going to remove em...

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Jul 9, 2015)

It was a bunch of Google AdSense links from the page you cut it from....


----------

